# 2x4 bindings on 4x4 board



## monarh2802 (Aug 6, 2016)

I bought Nitro Zero bindings and realized binding disc (2x4) doesnt fit my board (which has 4x4 hole pattern). Is there any way I can make them compatible. Something like universal mini disc, that some other brands have, or is there 4x4 mini disc for nitro. I really looked everywhere and couldnt find no answer?!


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

This guy or gal is in your shoes as well.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/219097-nitro-zero-minidisc-4x4-inserts.html


----------

